# Dimming 1500W ELV Load



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, there is no ELV dimmer that big. You will have to force the issue and divide the load up if he really wants dimming. Unfortunately you will have to do a lot of dividing since a typical wallbox ELV dimmer is rated 300W.


----------



## Noway (Mar 16, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Unfortunately you will have to do a lot of dividing since a typical wallbox ELV dimmer is rated 300W.


I've seen ELV dimmers rated 600W.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Noway said:


> I've seen ELV dimmers rated 600W.


Cool. I stand corrected then.


----------



## Noway (Mar 16, 2011)

I found a solution. The architect wanted Lutron Maestro style dimmers and following is what should work.

1. Dimmer MAF-6AM
2. Power Module PHPM-WBX120
3. Remote dimmer MA-R

This is rated for 1920W (16A)


----------

